# Natural shaped stick cane



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyones,

Here's some pic of what I,ve found last week.This maple tree was still grounded but dead. i've cut the bottom (head) and shaped a head, the rest is mother nature. I have no talent in carving has u can see but i'm keep practicing.....bye for now.

Frank.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting stick for sure. I bet there are some nice burl patterns under the bark of that tumor.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking stick as is. But automatically see all kinds of carvings to be done with it.


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks all. In this kind of deformation or tumor there's 90% of the times nothing interesting in these maple tree. maybe in USA it,s another thing.

My favorite wood here is the stripped maple. I think this is the only tree here in Quebec that you may find with nice curve for the handle. The rest you need to be very lucky or cut the tree ar the root but most of the times the stick is not straight. I do not know if you have stripped maple in US..?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like that deformed stick has potential for a nice carved bird . not seen anything like it


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I could like the stick as is.... With the bark stripped.... Or, with the burl carved into something of your choice.... Lots of potential.


----------

